# New Oral Source



## 4NIM4L (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi all!

I've been all over the place on this forum lately... Honestly I'm pretty new to this. Took me a while to actually figure out how to post a thread lol. I only deal with Orals, and can point you in the right direction if you are looking for anything other than that. I've been selling local for a while but decided to get my gear out nationally. PM me for any other further info.

4NIM4L


----------



## losieloos (Aug 31, 2014)

I get my Oral from trini. He's got those black lips.


----------



## 4NIM4L (Aug 31, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I get my Oral from trini. He's got those black lips.



ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 31, 2014)

Trini got them dsl


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 31, 2014)

4NIM4L said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been all over the place on this forum lately... Honestly I'm pretty new to this. Took me a while to actually figure out how to post a thread lol. I only deal with Orals, and can point you in the right direction if you are looking for anything other than that. I've been selling local for a while but decided to get my gear out nationally. PM me for any other further info.
> 
> 4NIM4L



I already get my oral from your mom but thanks anyway


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your orals......now bend over and take some anal.....I'm sure you're use to it you little bitch.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 31, 2014)

My orals causes immediate shutdown of endogenous test production.....


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 31, 2014)

Lmao I love threads like this. Nothing better than getting a good laugh when neck deep in A&P text books


----------



## Maijah (Aug 31, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> I already get my oral from your mom but thanks anyway



You forgot to mention his sister.....no gag reflex


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 31, 2014)

How much  for oral?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you spit or swallow?


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 31, 2014)

This is perfect........because i run oral only cycles.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2014)

I always like to get oral post workout.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 1, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> I always like to get oral post workout.



Especially after leg day


----------



## Yaya (Sep 1, 2014)

I will only purchase oral if I could rub ur tits as u perform the oral pleasure for me


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Especially after leg day



Exactly, wonder if he provides this nationally


----------



## jwelch81 (Sep 29, 2014)

BAHAHAHAHAHA, best thread ever.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 30, 2014)

This is just what I was looking for.  I love it when sources come looking for me.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 30, 2014)

Someones giving oral..I'll take some free samples


----------



## Manski (Oct 5, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> This is perfect........because i run oral only cycles.



Lol lol lol


----------



## smj1687 (Oct 7, 2014)

What's your info I'm interested in what you have to offer  don't waste my time with bullshit gear or jacked prices.   Get back to me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2014)

smj1687 said:


> What's your info I'm interested in what you have to offer  don't waste my time with bullshit gear or jacked prices.   Get back to me.


Well since you told him not to waste your time with bullshit gear I am sure he won't rip you off now.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 7, 2014)

4NIM4L said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been all over the place on this forum lately... Honestly I'm pretty new to this. Took me a while to actually figure out how to post a thread lol. I only deal with Orals, and can point you in the right direction if you are looking for anything other than that. I've been selling local for a while but decided to get my gear out nationally. PM me for any other further info.
> 
> 4NIM4L


PM sent!!! Man....I hope this gear is as good as Uncle Zs!!!!


----------

